# Vostok Komandirskie Watches - Is There A Series



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello again,

I have the manual Komandirskie Tank Commander and Parachutist, I love the size, weight and green face coulour.

I have seen in a dark face (blue/black) a Submarine Commander, and I believe I have seen this also in green.

Is there a series of the original 80's Komandirskie watches and should I be looking out for more and were they all in green or differing coulours such as the submarine Ive seen?

I'd like to concentrate on a certain selection of Vostok and these Komandirskie's fit the bill nicely for me.

Any info you can give would be a great help. Thanks in advance.

Richard.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

There's a 'core' of Vossie designs - the two that you have, the sub commander and the Amphibia with the little diver motif (my favourite!) as well as a couple of plain dial 'military' designs. These are normally found in black, blue and green.

Then it gets tricky! Vostoks were manufactured with literally hundreds and hundreds of 'commemorative' dials. Many have been catalogued by enthusiasts, but I don't think anyone knbows exactly how many were made!

Here are mine... I love them!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Some of mine...


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

And here's my Vostok Amphibia Military










I also have a Kommandirskie Submarine and two others en route. There's something addictive about them!


----------

